# Dragging Equipment



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Gotta earn their keep! That's cool
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Whenever I'm lugging heavy bags of feed or stacking bales of hay, I think that somehow the horses should be involved and not just eating my hard work.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Smokum said:


> *The day the tractor broke..*


 
Wher do you live in New York *Exactly*.
I am coming to take him to my barn.:wink:


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

LOok at those spots working!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't see a collar? What is the weight pulling against?


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

He wasn't pulling that yet. we were just goofing off in the process of waiting


----------



## RustyBucket (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Horse pulling the spring tooth harrow! Nice! See, I have always thought our horses should 'pull their own weight' so to speak. That's awesome!


----------

